# Kreed Goggles 40% off



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

Wanted to let you guys know about kreed goggles as I just learned on of my buddies rides for them. They have two kinds of Goggles each super cheap. And if that not insane enough that they sell a goggle like the eg for 50 bucks they are having a 40% off sale. Im going to be honest I don't have a pair so I don't know how they are but if I had 30 bucks id give them a shot! Figured I'd post this for you guys who are hurting for a pair of goggles.

Goggles


The 40% off happens in the the cart when you check out and the sale ends sunday


----------



## CalvaryCougar (Nov 3, 2009)

bump for a good deal??


----------

